# You are a Pirate!



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well...are you?





*
Edit:*LMAO I just had to put this here. 
Check this 30 second vid:


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

This thread is for laughs if you don't know......


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

I am a pirate and this is my ship










EDIT: Hmmm.. :/ looks like it's sinking..


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

I am a pirate.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

How am I supposed to be a pirate if I have paws and walk on four legs? Like, I can't properly hold a sword...


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Not just a pirate, but a pirate king


----------



## Manekineko (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not a pirate >:3


----------



## JigOS (Nov 4, 2010)

Noble4 said:


> Well...are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol'd hard. XD


----------



## Cellar_Door (Dec 21, 2010)

Real Pirates listen to Pirate Metal |m|


----------



## chickpeaax (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm proud to have been born on National Talk-Like-A-Pirate Day!


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

How coincidental when i just realised that my homies are watching Pirates of the Caribbean... :mellow:


----------



## SingingBird (May 2, 2011)

If you haven't then go to google and type in "lol limewire" and click on "I'm feeling lucky."  Oh, and I'm a pirate, but only on certain days.


----------



## Talio (Nov 18, 2010)

Pirates > Ninja's


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Arr, I be a pirate!


----------

